# Is it wrong that I don't see it as addiction anymore just feels like a betrayal?



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know how further I can get into this, but like my title asks is it wrong?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Most addictions feel like betrayal. When my H relapsed on crack, I realized his "new love" is crack. I loved alcohol at one time more than my family.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what kind of addiction?


----------

